# BigStu's new Suzuka TT-RS



## bigstu (Mar 6, 2008)

Picked it up tonight, absolutely amazing car! Got to watch the awesome Suzuka grey color change color as the sunset. Had a Audi Exclusive Palace Blue S4 on order, but it was taking forever and I test drove a TT-RS. Placed S4 order in Feb 2011 when I turned in my 08 R32. Got update last month that it will be delivered to dealer in Feb 2012. Wasn't willing to wait that long, and the TT-RS makes the S4 feel fat and slow to boot. Circle Audi in Long Beach hooked me up fat!! Let me walk on my S4 order and gave me sweeeeet deal on the TT-RS. 

Looking for spings Eibach or H&R. If anyone knows where to get springs for the TT-RS please let me know. :beer::beer:

I like to post pics, so here are bunch. The ones of my TT-RS are from the dealers website, but are better than anything I have yet. Suzuka grey, all the options including the super dope carbon mirrors!























































Daily '97 GTI w/ TDI swap




























Old R32










This is a Audi Palace Blue RS6, the color of the S4 that I ordered. The dealer wasn't able to cancel the custom color in time, so a S4 in this color, 6MT with all the right options will be at Circle Audi in Long Beach, Ca in Feb 2012. Couldn't find any car this color in the US, gonna be real sweet!


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

bigstu said:


> Picked it up tonight, absolutely amazing car! Got to watch the awesome Suzuka grey color change color as the sunset. Had a Audi Exclusive Palace Blue S4 on order, but it was taking forever and I test drove a TT-RS. Placed S4 order in Feb 2011 when I turned in my 08 R32. Got update last month that it will be delivered to dealer in Feb 2012. Wasn't willing to wait that long, and the TT-RS makes the S4 feel fat and slow to boot. Circle Audi in Long Beach hooked me up fat!! Let me walk on my S4 order and gave me sweeeeet deal on the TT-RS.
> 
> Looking for spings Eibach or H&R. If anyone knows where to get springs for the TT-RS please let me know. :beer::beer:
> 
> I like to post pics, so here are bunch. The ones of my TT-RS are from the dealers website, but are better than anything I have yet. Suzuka grey, all the options including the super dope carbon mirrors!


I would choose the H&R (29102-2) springs (- 20mm) and (33220-2) ARB's.
Also do some front axle bushing and do the HPA Core Interlock Motor mount.


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

Congrats bro!!!

Looks ****n sick!


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

your daily is sick. the RS is sick as well.


----------



## neonova6 (Aug 26, 2011)

Ahhh 
You bought my car! Ok, so it wasn't my car per say. I noticed that beauty on autoTrader yesterday, and was going to talk to my dealer ( today in fact ) about a dealer trade to bring it up to the bay. Looks like I was too slow. 

Congrads though BigStu, its it will be a lot more fun over the S4!


----------



## bigstu (Mar 6, 2008)

neonova6 said:


> Ahhh
> You bought my car! Ok, so it wasn't my car per say. I noticed that beauty on autoTrader yesterday, and was going to talk to my dealer ( today in fact ) about a dealer trade to bring it up to the bay. Looks like I was too slow.
> 
> Congrads though BigStu, its it will be a lot more fun over the S4!


Ah thats a bummer man! It has been there since 9/9. My sales man sent me picks when it came in and my original thoughts were: thats how I would spec out a TT-RS if money was no object. At the time I felt like the $4,000 of carbon fiber mirrors and titanium package was a waste of money and was planning on ordering a TT-RS spec'd exactly the way I wanted. But after the dealer gave me such a good deal on this one there is no way I could say no, and now am really happy I have all the bling bling options. The carbon mirrors are quite amazing....anti dazzle, power fold, and I've never seen carbon fiber of this quality before, really very nice!


----------



## ( . )( . )TTlovin (Jun 20, 2011)

:thumbup::thumbup: Clean bro very nice !!!:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## QuattroFever (Sep 5, 2011)

Thanks bigstu for the pics! My RS will look just like yours except for leather not alcantara. Good thing I ordered the CF mirrors, they give Suzuka an awesome contrast. 

Hey I was wondering, does the engine already come spec'd up to 174 mph? or does anyone know?


----------



## MoreGooderTT (Aug 20, 2011)

Interesting interior. Is that considered "black" interior? Sure looks gray to me.

Beautiful car none the less.


----------



## cwt-tt rs (Aug 9, 2011)

both are nice 
really clean the gti


----------



## neonova6 (Aug 26, 2011)

QuattroFever said:


> Hey I was wondering, does the engine already come spec'd up to 174 mph? or does anyone know?


The 2012 TT/S/RS brochure lists top speed as *not electrically limited to 174. The owners manual lists the top speed as electronically limited to 174. At least they agree on 174mph!



QuattroFever said:


> My RS will look just like yours except for leather not alcantara.


When did you place your order? Do you have a build date yet?

*edited


----------



## QuattroFever (Sep 5, 2011)

I should be receiving the production date by mid this month, my order was placed August 31st in order to receive a few military discounts. I'm so excited I just can't wait to sit behind the steering wheel


----------



## TT--AUDI--S4 (May 11, 2004)

*Alcantera Seats!*

Loving those sport Alcantera seat surfaces!:thumbup:

Wish mine came with those.

Congrats on the acquisition.


----------



## ZACHER3tuning (May 13, 2008)

funny how the mk3 still looks better than a new audi


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

ZACHER3tuning said:


> funny how the mk3 still looks better than a new audi


 Hah no way! They are good cars, though. I used to drive a 1997 VW GTI VR6 with a custom turbo kit. Good times! 

I don't think I'll ever understand the whole miniature wheels pushed outside of the wheel wells thing, though...


----------



## Dr. Bill (May 15, 2011)

The TT-RS will be a big change from the station wagons! 

Enjoy!


----------



## OC=OrangeCrush (Jan 26, 2011)

Dude! I was at circle audi on 9/25 and was drooling over your car! Congrats! It's a damn beautiful color too! And yes the CF mirrors provide an awesome contrast. 

Here's some pics I took off the showroom floor.


----------



## OC=OrangeCrush (Jan 26, 2011)

Oh I forgot one more picture, here is your car being delivered.


----------



## frey7190 (Apr 16, 2009)

Im amazed to see this! I actually was there the day after it was delivered! I had just bought my '12 TT several days prior and was told the TT-RS was not going to arrive until the end of the year. (I had a bad sales man there obviously) so I pulled the trigger on my red TT. A couple days later I had a flat due to a screw in my tire, and while I was waiting for them to mount a new tire on mine I saw them driving it into the dealer floor! ... Dude, your car is very popular! 

Here is your car! 










Here is mine, just 18 days before yours hit the show room floor!


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

Congrats man, that car is ultra sick! :thumbup:


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

Nice high res shot of the emblem for everyone...


----------



## bigstu (Mar 6, 2008)

Black BeauTTy said:


> Nice high res shot of the emblem for everyone...


 This is now my cellphone background - thanks!!! :thumbup: 



OC=OrangeCrush said:


> Oh I forgot one more picture, here is your car being delivered.


 Thanks for the delivery pick, that is so freaking awesome that you got that of my car!! :beer::beer: It looks like there are 2 TT-RS's on that truck.


----------



## OC=OrangeCrush (Jan 26, 2011)

bigstu said:


> Thanks for the delivery pick, that is so freaking awesome that you got that of my car!! :beer::beer: It looks like there are 2 TT-RS's on that truck.


 NP. Just happened to be there.  Yup there was another RS, going to another dealership.


----------



## QuattroFever (Sep 5, 2011)

Is there a way of eliminating the yellow markers from the headlights without cutting them open/resealing? With this done Suzuka + Titanium will look even more bad ass


----------



## 16v (Aug 4, 1999)

fantastic looking car. Congrats!


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

QuattroFever said:


> Is there a way of eliminating the yellow markers from the headlights without cutting them open/resealing? With this done Suzuka + Titanium will look even more bad ass


 Been wondering this myself!


----------



## ZACHER3tuning (May 13, 2008)

post more mk3 pics man


----------



## bigstu (Mar 6, 2008)

Got H&R springs installed today, very very happy!! Lots More Pics Here 

:beer::beer: :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

Were they able to get the car back within alignment specs after the lowering? Looks pretty low.


----------



## - Jeremy - (Feb 23, 2006)

How is the ride compared to stock? Any difference? Looks good, but I think the back is too low. I prefer a more forward rake. But I also think stock has a bit of reverse rake, too. Does anyone else make springs for the car? 

- Jeremy -


----------



## bigstu (Mar 6, 2008)

Marty said:


> Were they able to get the car back within alignment specs after the lowering? Looks pretty low.


 Haven't gotten it aligned yet, getting it done in a couple weeks. I Want to give the suspension a chance to settle a little before getting it aligned. 



- Jeremy - said:


> How is the ride compared to stock? Any difference? Looks good, but I think the back is too low. I prefer a more forward rake. But I also think stock has a bit of reverse rake, too. Does anyone else make springs for the car?


 It feels better than stock, just as comfy without the floatiness, mag ride still works, no issues at all. The ride is height is level, or very slightly raked forward. Since the rear fender line is lower than the front it can make it look like reverse rake. 

Eibach also makes a set of springs. Look up the model for the TTS, they will work with the TT-RS. These H&R's are the same model for the US TTS, but all the Euro TT-RS guys have been running them without issues. I did find one euro TT-RS running on Eibach springs, but no real review info about the setup. The Eibach spring is slightly less of a drop, with slightly more forward rake. 

I am going to make a new TT-RS H&R spring thread and will include a more comprehensive review once I put some more miles on them.


----------



## bigstu (Mar 6, 2008)

Here is the TTS/TT-RS spring model info. FYI - These lowering spec's are for the TTS. I think the TT-RS is lower than the TTS stock, so maybe subtract .2 from each of these to get lowering info for TT-RS?? Somebody buy the Eibachs, install and post some pics. I would be really interested to see the ride height. I have Eibachs in my wife's A3 and love them!!! 

H&R: 
Part # 29102-2 
Front: 1.3 
Rear: 1.2 

Eibach: 
Part # 1597.140 
Front: 1.0 in 
Rear: 0.8 in


----------



## milo (Feb 19, 2002)

Looks good but the back does look to be a bit lower


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

If i look at the side skirt i would say the car is lower at the front.


----------



## bigstu (Mar 6, 2008)

R5T said:


> If i look at the side skirt i would say the car is lower at the front.


 Exactly, thanks Hans!!!! 

Going to Octoberfest in BigBear Lake, CA. today. Will get some more pics today and post 'em.


----------



## OC=OrangeCrush (Jan 26, 2011)

Looks even better with the new ride height and no front license plate. Congrats again! Can't wait to see more pics from big bear! 18 would be a fun drive as long as there's not much super slow traffic. 38 would be fun too, just a bit longer. Have fun!!! Sooo jealous!


----------

